# perfect prefilter for most canister and HOB



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I have used this on my Ehiem cannisters up to a Pro II 2026 and it also fits nicely on most Aquaclears and whisper filters. So far I just rinse it out and it has lasted over a year to keep my shrimp and baby fish out of the filters. The centre is cored out already so just slide it over and volia.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi! 
It sounds great, I do have Eheim 2026 and AquaClear and I was looking for something like that. The only problem is that I can' t see this picture you posted very well. What is it? 
Thank you! 

edited: I got it, never mind, I went to Big Al's site. 
Thanks for this post.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Here is the link to big als

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...43/cl0/eheimbiologicalprefiltercartridges2pcs

It is a prefilter for their wet drys but it fits perfectly over most eheim intakes and HOB filters with a round intake strainer. 
It is basically a cored out piece of foam.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It would be perfect if it was black. The white would be kinda difficult to hide.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, I just thought of it, white will "glow" even through the plants. Hmmmm....


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I use the sponge prefilter for the Penguin 660R. It's black and lasts almost forever.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=6478


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Left C said:


> I use the sponge prefilter for the Penguin 660R. It's black and lasts almost forever.
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=6478


Excellent! That's what I was looking for.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Mine are at least 4 years old and still doing fine. I just rinse them out in water change water and then slip them back on.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

All right, this is it!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I do something similar with Aquaclear sponges: I just cut an X through one end and slip it over the intakes of most filters. 
I am using a piece of sponge about 3" long and about 1-1/2" x 1-1/2" square. IT does not need a central pipe or core in it; the filter intake becomes the center support. 

I have found other sponge material in black, and that is a lot more subtle.


----------

